# Windows 10 "Standard" Benutzer verliert Zugriffsrechte an Eigenen Dateien



## syprix (2. Mai 2016)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe auf meinem Windows 10 PC ein Administrator Konto und ein Standard Benutzerkonto.

Nach dem Aufsetzen des Systems hat alles problemlos funktioniert. Seit gestern hat der Standard Benutzer allerdings die Zugriffsrechte auf seine Eigenen Dateien verloren. Excel und Word Dokukemte beispielsweise die in der eigenen Bibliotheke unter "Dokumente" abgespeichert sind lassen sich nicht mehr öffnen und eine Fehlermeldung erscheint die mir sagt das ich eben keine Rechte für den Zugriff habe.

Das Einzige das ich in der Zwischenzeit am System verändert hatte war das Deinstallieren und erneute Installieren von Office 2013.

Kann mir Jemand sagen wie ich die Rechte an den Standardnutzer wieder korrekt vergeben kann?

Besten Dank im Voraus!


----------



## Freakless08 (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Windows 10 "Standart" Benutzer verliert Zugriffsrechte an Eigenen Dateien*

Im Stehen? Welche Standart bevorzugst du?
... oder meinst du Standard?


----------



## syprix (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Windows 10 "Standart" Benutzer verliert Zugriffsrechte an Eigenen Dateien*

Danke für den freundlichen Hinweis!


----------



## Freakless08 (2. Mai 2016)

Vielleicht hilft das


> In diesem Fall können Sie Folgendes ausprobieren:
> 
> 
> Überprüfen Sie die Berechtigungen der Datei oder des Ordners, in dem die Datei gespeichert ist. Gehen Sie hierzu wie folgt vor:
> ...




http://windows.microsoft.com/de-de/windows-vista/what-are-permissions 




http://windows.microsoft.com/de-de/...t-access-denied-when-opening-files-or-folders


----------



## syprix (3. Mai 2016)

Ich bin jetzt über das Administrator Konto in den Pfad des Benutzers "Standard" hineingegangen und habe mir die Berechtigungen des Ordners :‪C:\Users\benutzer1\Documents angesehen.

Alles ist mit Zulassen angehagt, auch "Vollzugriff".

Kannst du mir sagen was ich noch checken kann?


----------



## syprix (3. Mai 2016)

Der Benutzer selbst kann jeden Ordner öffnen und die Dateien darin sehen aber er kann sie nicht öffnen.

Wenn ich als Admin die Datei öffne dann kann ich sie ebenfalls nicht öffnen, wegen fehlender Berechtigung laut Meldung. Und wenn ich mir die Registerkarte "Sicherheit" ansehen will dann wird mir als Admin gesagt das ich keine Berechtigungen habe mir diese Einstellungen anzeigen zu lassen oder diese zu verändern.

Kurios ist auch: Wenn ich die Datei auf den Desktop verschiebe kann ich sie als Standard Benutzer öffnen und ich kann sie auch wieder in den ursprünglichen Ordner zurück schieben aber dann dort wieder nicht öffnen. 


wtf?


----------



## theoturtle (3. Mai 2016)

Ich würde es mit der Besitzübernahme versuchen, obwohl ich es extrem seltsam finde dass sich das bei den eigenen Dateien geändert haben soll ohne Windows neu zu installieren oder den Benutzer zu löschen. Aber Office-Pakete haben ja auch immer ein eigenes Leben.

Zudem empfehle ich die eigenen Dateien nicht in eigene Dateien zu speichern. Ist vielleicht etwas altbacken, aber mir persönlich gefällt meine eigene Ordnerstruktur besser.

https://support.microsoft.com/de-de/kb/980023


----------



## syprix (4. Mai 2016)

Ok, das werde ich wenn ich nach Hause komme gleich versuchen. 

Ja ich persöhnlich nutze auch nicht die "Eigenen Dateien" um meine Daten abzulegen. Der Standard Nutzer ist mein Vater und es hat in der Vergangenheit für Verwirrung gesorgt wenn die Daten in einem anderen Pfad abgelegt werden sollen als einige Programme von sich aus vorgeben. Die einfachste Lösung war daher ihm eine Struktur in den "Eigenen Dateien" anzulegen die er ohne Probleme sofort findet.

Die Daten werden dann über ein Backup auf die Diskstation gebracht so das ich mir keine Sorgen machen muss das die Daten verloren gehen wenn mal seine Systemplatte kaputt geht.

Ich kann nicht wirklich sagen das es mit Office zusammen hängt aber das war das letzte was ich vor dem "Verlieren der Rechte" am System verändert habe. Das Problem hatte ich vor einiger Zeit schonmal und da wußte ich mir nicht anders zu helfen als Windows10 komplett zurück zu setzen. Ich kann aber leider nicht mehr sagen was ich beim letzten Mal vor dem "Verlieren der Rechte" am PC verändert hatte. Ich war der Meinung das es keine große Änderung gab daher hatte ich dann auch die Wiederherstellung vollzogen in der Hoffnung das es eine einmalige Sache war. Naja und jetzt DAS....

Drucken hat mir mein Vater heute morgen gesagt geht wohl auch nicht mehr. Das werde ich mir nachher auch erstmal ansehen. Merkwürdig finde ich auch das er Daten aus den Ordnern kopieren darf an denen er ja eigentlich keine Rechte hat. Oder es ist eventuell so das er gar nicht an den Ordnern die Rechte verloren hat sondern nur an den Dateien selbst...


----------



## syprix (6. Mai 2016)

Bei Windows 10 ist der Vorgang etwas abgeändert, die Registerkarte Besitzer gibt es nicht mehr. Dafür gibt es aber über den Registerkarten ein Feld mit Besitzer. Dort war der Standard-Nutzer bereits  angegeben, ich habe diesen aber erneut als Besitzer hinzugefügt.

Das Ganze habe ich im Administrator Konto ausgeführt, leider bekam ich die Meldung:

"Sie haben nicht die Berechtigung den Verzeichnisinhalt con C:user\standard\... zu lesen. Möchten sie die Verzeichnisberechtigungen durch Berechtigungen ersetzen, die ihnen vollen Zugriff gewähren?"

Habe ich mit JA bestätigt, dann hat er kurz angefangen Daten zu verarbeiten und bleibt dann bei einer Fehlermeldung hängen:

"Fehler beim Anwenden von Sicherheitsinformationen auf: C:\Users\Standard\Eigene Bilder . Fehler beim Aufzählen der Objekte im Container. Zugriff verweigert."

Wenn ich das mit "weiter" bestätige dann verarbeitet er kurz weiter bis zum nächsten Ordner dann das gleiche Spiel. 3 mal für Bilder, Musik, Videos dann ist vorbei.

Komisch ist auch das ich unter den Administrator Konto ebenfalls keinen Zugriff auf die Dateien erhalte.


----------



## Abductee (6. Mai 2016)

Die Festplatte ist laut SMART aber OK?
Lass ansonsten Checkdisk mit allen Optionen laufen.


----------



## syprix (30. Mai 2016)

Festplatte ist i.O.

Ich habe jetzt das ganze System zurück gesetzt, habe die gesamte Festplatte gelöscht und Win10 sich von grund auf neu einrichten lassen (mit hauseigenen Mitteln).
Habe dann das ganze System neu aufgesetzt, sprich alle Programme wieder installiert und die Dateien diesmal nocht unter "Documents" abgespeichert sondern auf einem eigenen Ordner des Laufwerks.

Anfangs alles wunderbar.

Dann wurde der Rechner (Laptop Lenovo) aus der Dockingstation genommen und zack sind alle Rechte an den Dateien wieder entzogen. Problem als wieder ganeu das gleiche. 
Wenn ich die Daten aus dem Ordner aber auf eine USB HDD kopiere kann ich sie dort wieder ganz normal bearbeiten. 


Was verdammt nochmal kann das sein????????

Notebook Lenovo T400
Windows 10
Microsoft Office pro 2013
Panda Internet Security 2016

Die Dateien sollen mit Cloudsync von Synology mit der NAS 415+ syncronisiert werden aus dem Ordner heraus.  Kann es irgendwie damit zusammen hängen???


----------

